# Partridge pea. or hog potato



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

What can anyone tell me about it as this year one hay field is loaded. NCRS says it will kill livestock if feed alot of this weed/flower. TIA. Martin


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay...what i've found out so far 10# per day is lethal so if it's 1/3 to1/2 of bale matter can be enough. Its good thick grass but there is a lot of it. Bale it mark em and feed one per three fed? It has to reseed its self every year and it's in bloom now. What do you think? Martin


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay...what i've found out so far 10# per day is lethal so if it's 1/3 to1/2 of bale matter can be enough. Its good thick grass but there is a lot of it. Bale it mark em and feed one per three fed? It has to reseed its self every year and it's in bloom now. What do you think? Martin


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it in grass or alfalfa?? If its in grass can you spray it(2-4d) and wait 30 days to bale it?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Well upon further research it is in plant or dried hay. I have seen it in the past but never gave it a second thought. Its been cut for years and fed. This year it is so abundant it made me curious and now nervous. Vol it is in CRP!!! Thank to the Guvment. I went ahead and laid it down today. The biggest concentration areas I will mark and feed it slowly I suppose unless it is really a non factor and much to do about nothing. but you can bet next year it will be sprayed into oblivion. 24d is the thing? Martin


----------

